# Ultegra DI2 Internal versus External



## rumpypumpy (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi folks.. I cannot seem to get a good hit in google about the difference.
I mean, aside from internal which goes into the seatpost tube and external being that large piece attached above the downtube. 

Well here is the deal. I am getting a DI2 specific frame soon and want to start purchasing the components. Should I be buying the groupo with the internal kit or external? help? thanks in advance.


----------



## rumpypumpy (Aug 21, 2012)

Nvm... this thread seems to clarify some stuff.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...al-external-di2-mount-*need-help*-311938.html


----------



## 06SpiceRed (Aug 3, 2012)

Well if you are buying a Di2 specific frame, wouldnt it make sense to buy internal? The only reason I can see going external on an internal frame is if you plan on taking the system apart (eg, transfering from bike to bike) then thats the only time it would make sense. I have external Di2 on my bike simply because my bike was never designed for internal anything. Now I am very meticulous and picky to make sure that hardly any bit of wire is showing on the external, not only for cosmetic purposes but for also useability and durability.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's the manual for the Ultegra Di2. 

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...raDi2/6770Di2_DM_EN_v1_m56577569830770172.pdf

HTH


----------



## rumpypumpy (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks. your comment makes a lot of sense.


----------

